# Can I bring this to the exam?



## gipper (Apr 13, 2007)

This is probably a stupid question... is it permissible to bring a straight-edge (like a plastic triangle or ruler) into the exam? I didn't see it on the list of prohibited items in my addmission packet.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't see why not. I normally use a credit card, staff ID card as a straightedge...


----------



## JohnNevets (Apr 14, 2007)

Gip,

I know in WI you can ( I think it might even be on the can bring list, but I could be worng), and they can be very helpfull. Of course you got the usual uses, but they also work as a good place holder in books, since you cant use loose paper. I actually used a protractor, and one of the guys I worked with used a triangle, what ever works for you.

Hope that helps.

John


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 14, 2007)

Somewhere I read that a 'Clear 6" Plastic Ruler' is allowed, not sure where I found that but I do have it printed at the office, I will find it on Monday for you. I do plan to bring a ruler (closest that the office store had to clear is a see thru purple). I am in an ELSES state, not sure if you are... I guess it may matter.


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 14, 2007)

In general - Yes. Some states perhaps not.

I bought a little kit from Meijer (like a Walmart, Canadian tire, etc. - a store that has "everything") with two small triangles, a 6" ruler, and a protractor for about $4. The worst that could happen is the proctor confiscates it and you're out $4.


----------



## gipper (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the answers everyone! I am in an ELSES state... I do have a clear 6" plastic ruler with a little protractor at the end - sounds like that might be okay.


----------



## MEinNC (Apr 15, 2007)

I used a 12" plastic ruler in NC with no problems.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

I am with SS on this one - I brought a similar kit with 6" ruler, two small triangles and a protractor. I STRONGLY recommend having more than one straight edge. I was able to use those straight edges to hold my place on tabulated data in my references. The proctors are trained to look for people marking in texts and you do NOT want to find yourself in that sort of unecessary mess.

JR


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 16, 2007)

It is right on the ELSES site at

http://www.els-examreg.org/registration_info.php#reference

and does state "you may also bring a 6-inch, clear plastic straightedge if you wish."

I agree that a protractor could help too, I am going to get one for the test... if they take it away on me its only a couple bucks, don’t think they will. JR I am with you that the proctors are looking for people trying to take exam questions/information from the exam room, or for candidates sharing information in the exam room. Protractor could have come in handy when I was using the psychometric chart.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have used and again plan to use (2) solid white rulers and (1) orange (semi-clear) rulers in the exam.

They make great bookmarks!


----------



## civilsid (Apr 24, 2007)

Just for the record-

I brought my engineers scale with me and nobody cared. Believe it or not some of the drawings that say NTS are actually perfectly laid in at 50 scale...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 24, 2007)

I had one with me as well. It's light and can't hurt to have.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 24, 2007)

I actually called the NJ board who referred me to the EES. The EES told me that rulers, protractors, and scales were prohibited in NJ - so I didn't bother to bring one. The guy who shared a table with me had two scales, three triangles, two protractors, and a number of small plastic rulers.

I just used the cover of one of my books to line up what I needed.

-Ray


----------

